# late model Yardman Snowbird 10/33 on Ebay



## greatwhitebuffalo (Feb 11, 2014)

Yard Man Snowbird Snowblower 10 HP 33" not Running | eBay


this is a late model Snowbird, but it looks like a kick arse machine to me ! How bad can a 10HP 33" be ? someone got a smokin' deal for $75.

yowsa, look at the TRACTOR TIRES on that puppy !


----------



## 94EG8 (Feb 13, 2014)

I had a couple a bit newer. '87 10/28 B&S powered, and an '89 12/33 OHV Tecumseh. They're really not that special other than it's really easy to change the friction wheel on them since the jackshaft doesn't go all the way across. The 33" was miserable to operate, it was like it was built twisted, one corner always dug in so you had to keep your hip pressed against the handle on one side. The 28" wasn't bad Had both for a long time and don't miss either one. I had those tires too.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

I was watching that on e bay, Flemington is not that far away from me.

I just brought home the Snow Bird a few weeks ago so I just watched, I don't want to listen to "her" right now.


----------



## SteelyTim (Nov 14, 2014)

Funny enough, I've never seen one of those last 'Birds that was well cared for. Pretty much every one I've seen looks like it spent its life out in the woods.....


----------

